# New Power Brakes



## chui1980 (Jun 5, 2013)

Hello guys. Happy new year. I just recently finish my front disc conversion and I came across something very odd. Sometimes when I press the brakes smoke clouds come out of the carb. I have the vac hose connected to the intake manifold so I am not sure what is causing this. Also what is funny is that even after shutting down car it does that as if the car is smoking rifle. LOL. Just a joke. But the bottom line is that I never seen this happen. Any comments?


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

***** Engine sendem up heap big smoke signals.
Do you have a one way check valve in line with the vacuum going to the assist off the manifold or did you straight pipe it?


----------



## chui1980 (Jun 5, 2013)

straight


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

Go to the parts store and get one.

http://www.summitracing.com/parts/r...NC9Rok7rF3POgXIhiPhp9stZHI7HaJGEtFhoCdCbw_wcB


----------



## the65gto (Oct 9, 2008)

Goat Roper said:


> ***** Engine sendem up heap big smoke signals.
> Do you have a one way check valve in line with the vacuum going to the assist off the manifold or did you straight pipe it?


LOL:laugh:


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Either get a check valve or an Indian blanket.....to make use of the smoke! I kind of like the smoke signals idea, myself......


----------



## chui1980 (Jun 5, 2013)

What are you guys talking about. That piece came with the whole kit and it is installed at the booster inlet. Unless I am crazy?


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

chui1980 said:


> What are you guys talking about. That piece came with the whole kit and it is installed at the booster inlet. Unless I am crazy?


Did you test it to see if it works?
Where on the manifold did you hook the vacuum line?
If it wasn't sending smoke signals before you did the conversion this is the only thing that connects the two otherwise you have another problem.


----------



## Lemans guy (Oct 14, 2014)

Chu, now are you positive it is hooked to the intake manifold? And not the crankcase? That would put smoke into the brake booster.....just checking casu there is a some pcv fittings that could be mistaken...

Also how is your PCV setup is it correct?


----------



## tiger13 (May 4, 2012)

Is smoke is coming out the "carb" and not the tailpipe? if it was coming out the tailpipe I would suggest that you may have a bad master cylinder that was leaking brake fluid into the brake booster, and your engine is sucking it up into the intake and burning it causing your engine smoke when you step on the brake. I have seen it happen before. Take your vacuum line off going to the manifold and check it for brake fluid. With a leak like this you wont find brake fluid on the inside on the drivers side floor like non power brakes would with a bad master as it goes into the booster.


----------



## chui1980 (Jun 5, 2013)

I think I got it now. I took the hoses out. Connected the booster to top port on manifold. Reconnected the pcv to lower port on crankcase and that is it.:seeya:


----------

